# How bad?



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi All-Was wondering what you all think of these goats (Nigerian Dwafts). 
I know that they are really not step up right and their conformations aren't the best. We are trying to decide who to bring to our 4H fair. 
Lorcan (black) was being a little turd and wouldn't stand still because it was right before feeding time. Lorcan and Bailey B are weathers (our 4H fair has a market/virgin doe/fun show) And Nora and Grainne are does (the brown ones). I'm not sure how you are supposed to upload them and in what order they will appear so i'll probably just comment who is who. 
They are mostly pets but we are going to bred the does when they are older and plan to try and breed up. They (the does and one of the weathers)are registered and are just over a year old. Sorry they aren't shaved down or anything. All three of the darker ones are triplets, and Bailey B the Couclair is not.


----------



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

Order: Bailey B (Weather), Grainne (doe), Lorcan (weather), Norah (doe)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Of the does...both have a sharp look to their withers and nice briskets however both have a steep look to their rumps. When you choose to breed, go for a buck that has a strong flat rump and length.


----------



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

Would you say they are decent for 4H?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Grainneismygoat said:


> Would you say they are decent for 4H?


I think they're pretty good for 4h 
Deff go with the last brown one. I forgot her name:/ but I think she is great. She has that comfortable look and has a nice brisk it. Does have a steep rump but her top line appears to be great!!


----------



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

Thank y'all ! 
As for the boys, my sister wanted to show in the market class. I know our 4H leader has her kid showing Nigerians in market but not sure if they are good enough for that? They are shown at the same time with does that haven't been bred.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Grainneismygoat said:


> Thank y'all !
> As for the boys, my sister wanted to show in the market class. I know our 4H leader has her kid showing Nigerians in market but not sure if they are good enough for that? They are shown at the same time with does that haven't been bred.


No Nigerians are not good for market classes. You could show them in market but they wouldn't do much, if anything. You would want a Boer or Boer cross for a market class. Nigerians are bred.to have a way different look and style over all


----------



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

I was kinda confused by that when my 4h leader kept saying i should show them in market. 
Thanks for clearing that up. I think my sister may show in market just for the experience and for learning purposes but im sticking to showmanship. They do have a weather class thats not market... I'm not sure what they are judging for there. 
Thanks!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Its probably a pet class.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

The brown doe emilieanne was talking about looks weak in the chine and has a steep rump. I don't think I would go for her. I might go for Lorcan.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Why not show both?
Both have their strengths and weaknesses. Tallied up they'd be about the same in placings


----------



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

We are


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Well, one is a wether and the other is a doe! It is easy to show both, as they will most likely have separate classes


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

TrinityRanch said:


> Well, one is a wether and the other is a doe! It is easy to show both, as they will most likely have separate classes


I meant show both does, guess I should have said that


----------



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

yeah we are taking all of the goats. I'm not so into the market thing so that's fine i didn't get goats for that, my family wanted pets and milkers. We love our weathers and are going to do showmanship with them. Thanks for all the help!


----------

